

Science with Portal - 16BitTons
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/09/portal-is-used-to-teach-science-as-valve-gives-game-away-for-limited-time.ars

======
Birejji
If you would like to play Portal, Valve is offering the game for FREE (only
until Sep 20): <http://store.steampowered.com/app/400/>

~~~
LearnYouALisp
Do you mean you can only play it until that day, or you can only install it by
that day?

~~~
Birejji
Claim it by that day and it's yours forever

